# Seattle Pigeon possibly in need of help



## PixieTJ (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi everyone,

A pigeon from the flock I've been caring for for the past two years is stuck in a nearby power line. Seattle City Light is on its way to see what they can do. The power line is pretty high (4 stories). If they are able to rescue the Pigeon, I would love to care for him until he is able to be released back with his flock, if need be; however, I am leaving on a flight in the am and won't return until Wednesday evening. Is there anyone in Seattle willing to care for him for a few days? That is, if they can successfully rescue the bird?


----------



## PixieTJ (Dec 4, 2007)

*Pigeon freed himself*

By the time Seattle City Light arrived, the unlucky Pigeon had freed himself. Looks like he is now resting on the cross pole. Will be on the look out for a damaged guy in the flock. 

-TJ


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Okay...


Good luck!


Phil
Lv


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So glad the pigeon was able to free itself, TJ!


----------

